# Has anyone made an avocado bath bomb?



## danjpiscina (Feb 8, 2011)

The other day I tried LUSH's "Avobath" bath bomb and it was awesome! I make bath bombs on a regular basis and they're nice, but this one was exceptional. I know they use fresh avocados, and I'd like to try making them, but I'm wondering how much avocado I should use. Does anyone have any ideas?

Here's their basic ingredient list: 

-Sodium Bicarbonate, 
-Citric Acid, 
-Fresh Avocado (Persea gratissima), 
-Olive Oil (Olea europaea), 
-Lemongrass Oil (Cymbopogan flexuosus), 
-Bergamot Oil (Citrus bergamia), 
-Rosewood Oil (Aniba rosaeordora), 
-Perfume, 
-Gardenia Extract (Gardenia jasminoides), 
-Green Edible Lustre (Potassium Aluminum Silicate, Titanium Dioxide, -FD&C Yellow No.5 and FD&C Blue No.1)

Thanks for listening!

-Dan P.


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2011)

I've never added anything like that to my bath bombs, but I think I'd start off with small amounts and just test it until it's to where you'd like it.  That's what I do when creating new recipes.  

Don't forget your preservative


----------



## danjpiscina (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!

Good point. What would you use as a preservative? Wouldn't citric acid do that?


----------



## agriffin (Feb 8, 2011)

If you really want to do it...I would start with 1%.  But ewww... lol.  (just my opinion- people do love those bath bombs)


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2011)

Citric Acid is not a preservative, it's a PH adjuster.

Lotioncrafter.com is a great place to find info on preservatives and such.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 8, 2011)

I would be super afraid of mold and bacteria, even with a preservative. That is going to be wet fresh fruit. Oh goodnes, and when/if it does mold, there will be bacteria in the water which will get in all of your nooks & cranies. I know that is a blunt picture, but think about it.


----------



## danjpiscina (Feb 8, 2011)

hey Tabitha, would you please read the question before responding? 

clearly, there is no mold in LUSH's avocado bath bombs. they a wonderful and moldless. i am trying to find out how to make them [because they are $6+ each]. i considered all of these possible issues, which is why i started this thread/

so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## krissy (Feb 8, 2011)

danjpiscina said:
			
		

> hey Tabitha, would you please read the question before responding?
> 
> clearly, there is no mold in LUSH's avocado bath bombs. they a wonderful and moldless. i am trying to find out how to make them [because they are $6+ each]. i considered all of these possible issues, which is why i started this thread/
> 
> so any help would be appreciated.



 :shock: wow! rudeness to our mods isn't a great way to start off if you want help here. our mods take very good care of the board and all of it's members. safety first is always a good rule of thumb and i for one would appreciate the warning of possible mold in a bath bomb. a warning to use a preservative and be careful with your additives is good advice from some one who knows what they are talking about.

also there are plenty of other Lush products that have mold growing on/in them so mold in a bath bomb wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2011)

Whoah, that was kind of a rude response.  I don't know if you meant it that way, but that's how it read.  Tabitha is very knowledgeable on bath and body.  She is the B & B bomb (no pun intended LOL)

Lush's products are* notorious *for mold and just because you can't see it, doesn't mean that it isn't crawling with bacteria.  Send one to a lab to be tested, I bet there's some nasties on there.

You could sub the avocado for avocado oil or butter.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2011)

hahaha.



			
				Genny said:
			
		

> Lush's products are* notorious *for mold.



that's true.

also, you have no idea how much avocado they are putting in there. they claim to have fresh fruits in a lot of their products, and the effects you like from the bath bomb are likely not from the avocado. I would honestly leave it out.

if you absolutely feel that you need fresh avocado in your bath, you can make up the bath bomb and use it the same day.

it's absolutely true - we can't see all the bacteria and mold that may be in there. how gross would it be to get an infection from something homemade like this. better safe than sorry?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 8, 2011)

I have also had experience with moldy products from lush.  I mean covered in orange furry yuck.  So just because you paid a lot of money for something doesn't mean it's a great product.  It's pretty ballsy of you to come in here with no knowledge of this, asking for help and then jump on someone with a lot of experience for giving you the help you asked for.  I agree with the yuck factor and wouldn't want to take a bath with fresh fruit or veg unless I had just chopped it up myself and put it in.  Which, when you consider doing that just sounds silly because what would the benefit be.  Lush is all about looking good and label appeal and very little about quality.


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2011)

danjpiscina said:
			
		

> Here's their basic ingredient list:
> 
> -Sodium Bicarbonate,
> -Citric Acid,
> ...




Just a small caution when using any body products with Bergamot Oil.  It is Phototoxic and is a big no no for children (can cause seizures) and pregnant women.


----------



## danjpiscina (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry guys. My intention was not to be rude, but rather, to make it clear that criticism is not a response to the question posted in this topic. Tabatha and agriffin merely criticized the idea. That doesn't really help me much. If I wanted an opinion on the idea, I would have asked for one.

Lush makes this bath bomb with fresh avocados, and it works [in MY opinion]. I just wanted to know how they do it. And no, trust me, there was no mold in the bath bomb.


----------



## Healinya (Feb 8, 2011)

What is a 'fresh' avocado? How fresh? They probably use avo oil and 1% is a great starting number.

eta - and no need to say 'sorry guys'... sorry tabitha is more appropriate


----------



## krissy (Feb 8, 2011)

danjpiscina said:
			
		

> Sorry guys. My intention was not to be rude, but rather, to make it clear that criticism is not a response to the question posted in this topic. Tabatha and agriffin merely criticized the idea. That doesn't really help me much. If I wanted an opinion on the idea, I would have asked for one.
> 
> Lush makes this bath bomb with fresh avocados, and it works [in MY opinion]. I just wanted to know how they do it. And no, trust me, there was no mold in the bath bomb.



here, most everyone is friends of one nature or another and take any criticisms with a grain of salt and a respect that if someone is being critical, there is a good reason behind it. 
the mods do not just jump up and attack someone, they may say ewww or ick about an idea but there are many reasons something might be gross and deserve that. 
they also gave you good advice~ if you are going to try start low maybe 1% or less and use a preservative. they also warned you of a potential yuck factor of mold or other nasties. things like that are not always visible to the naked eye and can exist even if you didn't see them.


----------



## danjpiscina (Feb 8, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I have also had experience with moldy products from lush.  I mean covered in orange furry yuck.



perhaps it's interesting to point out that Lush products have an expiry date. a lot of their products are fresh. maybe yours expired? because you would have seen it in the store.



			
				PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> So just because you paid a lot of money for something doesn't mean it's a great product.



this is true. but it also doesn't mean it's garbage. your statement works the other way around too.


----------



## krissy (Feb 8, 2011)

Persea gratissima~ seems to mean avocado butter or avocado oil. i haven't been able to find one source that says it is the actual fruit of the avocado. 
where did it actually say that it was the fruit of the avocado?

it kind of looks like shady ingredient listing...


----------



## carebear (Feb 8, 2011)

We tend to speak plainly here.  So sometimes information is not presented in a warm and fuzzy way, but if you think about it - we're SHARING with you.  If we were nasty, we'd not share.

Anyway, first let me say that I love Lush.  I do.
Second, Lush is notorious for having moldy products.  Yep.  Genuinely moldy.  Icky.  I've gotten two moldy products - one was a buttercream and I cannot recall what the other was.
Third, I suggest you google bath bomb recipes (they are generally the same basic formula) and then add some avocado to the mix.  Their list is not very complex - citric acid, baking soda, avocado, fragrance, color.   Oh wait - you said you already make bath bombs so you know that.  So then I move on - 
Fourth, the approach that works best in this type of forum is to try a few things then come to us with what your result was and asking us how to shift things more toward your liking.  So I suggest making some with a few different levels of avocado and seeing what you like.

(citric acid does act as a preservative by lowering the pH to a level at which most things cannot grow.  mold is notoriously able to survive acidic conditions so keep that in mind.  however, in a mostly anhydrous environment that is about 1/3 citric acid I don't know that a secondary preservative is necessary.


----------



## danjpiscina (Feb 8, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I have also had experience with moldy products from lush.  I mean covered in orange furry yuck.



perhaps it's interesting to point out that Lush products have an expiry date. a lot of their products are fresh. maybe yours expired? because you would have seen it in the store.



			
				PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> So just because you paid a lot of money for something doesn't mean it's a great product.



this is true. but it also doesn't mean it's garbage. your statement works the other way around too.


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 8, 2011)

danjpiscina said:
			
		

> PrairieCraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I frequent a Lush forum and obviously many of their products go off way before the expiration date. 
I see loads of pictures of mold and shrunken soap there. On top of that they're not even willing to take a look at products that have shifted in color/texture/smell...

I love them as an example of good marketing and superb branding, but I believe I'm better of formulating my own products instead of recreating theirs.


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 8, 2011)

Dag, you are spot on. Their branding and marketing IS great. The products not so much so, IMO.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 8, 2011)

danjpiscina said:
			
		

> Sorry guys. My intention was not to be rude, but rather, to make it clear that criticism is not a response to the question posted in this topic. Tabatha and agriffin merely criticized the idea. That doesn't really help me much. If I wanted an opinion on the idea, I would have asked for one.



I didn't merely criticize the idea.  You asked how much...I said 1%.  

You get opinions when you post a question.


----------



## Harlow (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is another educated discussion about the Avobomb. Looks like they have come to the same conclusion.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... fruit.html


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 8, 2011)

danjpiscina said:
			
		

> PrairieCraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Fresh" is a term that is obviously used as a selling point by Lush.  Sounds like they are trying to get out of being responsible for their product by letting the consumer know up front that they haven't formulated it to last long.  It was a soap I had mold on and that shouldn't happen to such expensive soap, IMO.

Not sure what you're getting at with your other comment.  Sure, the statement works the other way, just because something is cheap doesn't mean it's bad.  I would rather buy something cheap and be surprised with quality than spend a lot on something and be disappointed though.

Do you work for Lush?  You're awful sensitive to the criticism of their products.  No one here was criticizing _you _(until you got snarky).  We were just letting you know that Lush has obvious problems with their products and that maybe you don't want to copy them.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll post my opinion a second time, because I think it is really the truth.


I don't think the actual avocado portion of the bath bomb is what you are finding benefit in. I think it's the rest of the ingredients in the bath bomb.


I think you should make a regular bath bomb. Try a few different recipes. 
If you still aren't happy with it, then add the fresh fruit and see if that works for you. 
Start at a very low percentage and use the bath bomb the same day.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.lollicupstore.com/Avocado-Powder-MSRP-6-99

Also, (poorly placed) snotty rudeness on the interwebz always gets met with (well placed) snotty rudeness. If you're offered advice you don't need, ignore it. Manners and TACT go a long way to getting what you really want.


----------



## Healinya (Feb 9, 2011)

That's one thing I love about this forum... no matter how snarky one comes off, people still want to help you...

Fruit means the seed bearing part of the plant.... fresh means it hasnt spoiled yet... there's a lot of wiggle room in there..

Oh, and I don't mean this to be snarky myself, but have u searched the word 'lush' cuz theres lots to read in the archives too.


----------



## Genny (Feb 9, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> I'll post my opinion a second time, because I think it is really the truth.
> 
> 
> I don't think the actual avocado portion of the bath bomb is what you are finding benefit in. I think it's the rest of the ingredients in the bath bomb.
> ...



I have to agree with Tasha on this.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 9, 2011)

Everyone is entitled to one bad day. Yesterday was yours. Do not repeat it. The last thing an educated, experienced soaper wants to do is waste their time & energy sharing their knowledge and experience with a rude newbie who already believes they know it all.

You are here because we allow you to be here. Forum membership is a privilege, not a right, and it can be removed.

Just so we are ‘clear’ this is your 1 and only warning to drop the attitude.


----------

